# Gonzales, LA Dog Shows



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Anybody going to the dog shows in Gonzales, LA January 25, 26, 27, 28?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

We were there. 

June 2nd in conjunction with the Northlake Kennel Club Shows, Creole Poodle Club will be having our first Specialty. Shows will again be in Gonzales at the Lamar Dixon Center - 4-H Building!

The first weekend in August the Lagniappe Cluster will be held in New Orleans (Kenner actually). It's a 4 day cluster and on August 2nd Creole Poodle Club will have our premier specialty. Our judge will be the incomparable Johnny Shoemaker.

Consider joining us!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I may just come to view, Do people bring along their non show poodle pets , to do this? or would it be best to leave him at home.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Most AKC shows will also feature Obedience/Agility Competitions, Meet the Breeds and at the Lagniappe Cluster, even a Rescue Parade, so though the "rules" say, "No un-entered dogs allowed", we break our own rules often.

Service and support animals and at most venues, well behaved dogs are over looked. Just know if your poodle isn't accustomed to the stimuli, it's a LOT.

Hope you come!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Please post a reminder closer to the dates. I sure would like to attend 1 or both. And can always use a mini-vacation in NO.


----------

